# Indicator flasher relay



## MajorBumsore (Apr 30, 2011)

Can any one tell me where the flasher relay is situated as i cant find it any where, i think its the relay thats gone as when the indicators are operated they just stay on and the hazards work fine, its a 3.2 TT on an 04 plate......Any help is appreciated....Thanks ...Mike


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See my sig strip or Mk1 FAQ (flasher). The hazard and indicator flashers are in the same unit.


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a fix but give the dash a tap above the hazard switch worked when mine did it


----------



## vonnie77 (Apr 10, 2011)

The hazard relay is located behind and above the radio. you have to pull the radio out and then it will be above it. It's a very simple swap from there. I had a major problem getting my radio out because it was stuck. Once that its swapped you shouldnt have any more problems with your blinkers.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

i did as the guide on here and just cleaned the contacts works a treat and saves £50 -£60 for a new unit i did mine about 3-4 weeks ago and still works fine!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

heres a link to mine

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=210913&start=30

theres lots of nice pics so you can see what we are talking about cheers

nate

hope it helps!


----------



## MajorBumsore (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replys, will try cleaning first be fore buying a new one....


----------



## MajorBumsore (Apr 30, 2011)

no need to buy one took your advice and tapped dash and now works


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Lol

Good work! Now you owe yourself a pint!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tapping it breaks the weld and frees up the contacts. Trouble is that the contacts are still pitted so the problem will return. It's only a temporary fix.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Still deserves a beer though.......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Of course but a full fix deserves a case :wink:


----------



## vonnie77 (Apr 10, 2011)

I had that same problem. I'd hit the top of the dash and it would be fixed temporarily. Did this for almost a year because I couldn't get the radio out to swap the relay [smiley=bomb.gif] I went to three different places and no one could get it out. One guy actually wanted to take the whole dash apart and wanted to charge me 3x what the actual relay cost new!!! Finally I found some one who could get it out! I would swap it when you get the chance as it will drive you nuts when it keeps acting up. Cheers!


----------

